# Mining with my gaming rig.



## Rx22 (Nov 4, 2021)

I have an amd 5900x system with an asrock x570 taichi mb, trident z neo ddr4 3600, Sabrent 4.0 m.2 nvme ssd, Samsung Evo ssd, gigabyte vision. 3090 gpu.  

I have no issues gaming and then mining with this setup when I'm afk, but I have acquired ftw3 3080 in the evga queue from almost a year ago.  I'd like to mine with this card also.  My attempts have failed.

  I purchased this riser


			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073ZCDKD6/ref=cm_sw_r_awdo_navT_g_5XVM3XSZ6SN64Q6E4ZMY
		


To locate the 2nd gpu outside of my case.  (Lian li 011dynamic)

My gaming rig has an evga g5 850w gold rated psu.

I have a 750 g5 to power the 2nd card and riser.  The 2nd card is never recognized.  Any tips would be appreciated.


----------

